# Biblical Manhood



## Brother John (Mar 14, 2011)

My wife and I have been discussing this and I wanted to get the PBs input.

*What are the Biblical Principles of Manhood?

*What are key verses, passages and men from the Bible that teach Biblical 
Manhood?

*What are solid reformed/Biblical resources on Biblical Manhood?

Thanks for your input and feel free to throw in any thing I may have overlooked.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 14, 2011)

> Leviticus 19:18
> 
> 18Thou shalt not avenge, nor bear any grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I am the LORD.





> 1. Ephesians 5:25
> Husbands, love your wives, even as Christ also loved the church, and gave himself for it;
> 
> Colossians 3:19
> Husbands, love your wives, and be not bitter against them.


.



> 1 Peter 3:7
> Likewise, ye husbands, dwell with them according to knowledge, giving honour unto the wife, as unto the weaker vessel, and as being heirs together of the grace of life; that your prayers be not hindered.





> 1 Corinthians 11
> 
> 3But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God.


----------



## Andres (Mar 14, 2011)

Although I haven't got around to it yet, I've been wanting to read this. The Masculine Mandate: God's Calling to Men by Richard Phillips


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 14, 2011)

I find it curious that there is an explosion of books this last decade telling men how to be men. 

What is happening to Western Culture?


----------



## Brother John (Mar 28, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> I find it curious that there is an explosion of books this last decade telling men how to be men.
> 
> What is happening to Western Culture?


 
Perg I think there are several factors that are contributing to the lack of men. 
1)The sinfulness of males wanting to give up there responsibilities so that they can indulge there flesh. 
2)Males who do not know what biblical or real man look like. 
3)The State is interested in having males they can control not in having a country or culture full of men who will challenge and remove there corrupt evil system. 
4)The devil and his fellow fallen angles desire to see men and woman abandon there biblical responsibilities and privileges.

What are your thoughts? Do you think I am on to something or way off?


----------



## torstar (Mar 28, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> I find it curious that there is an explosion of books this last decade telling men how to be men.
> 
> What is happening to Western Culture?


 

We sink 95% of our energy and abilities into our job.

So there is something going on called culture outside of my leisure interests?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 28, 2011)

What about Piper and Grudem's book?

Amazon.com: Recovering Biblical Manhood and Womanhood: A Response to Evangelical Feminism (9781581348064): John Piper, Wayne Grudem: Books


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Mar 28, 2011)

washer and voddie do well on this subject.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## semperreformata (Apr 26, 2011)

Andres said:


> Although I haven't got around to it yet, I've been wanting to read this. The Masculine Mandate: God's Calling to Men by Richard Phillips



I can tell you brother after reading this book it was certainly a breathe of fresh air. For in our culture and society we unfortunately have an extreme polarity where men 1) abandon being men or 2) go so far to the other end and act like men based upon notions and preconceived standards nowhere found in Scripture,but instead those set forth by a culture who seeks not to honor God. As men we are called to "keep" and "work" which Richard Phillips does a great job expanding upon in his book. He begins with his primer coming from Genesis where we as men received our first mandate. I believe brother you will certainly find this book both encouraging and convicting.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 26, 2011)

Simply speaking the more a man grows in sanctifion the more he will become a biblical man, and the more a woman grows in sanctification the more she will become a biblical woman.

Do real men have to study how to become biblical _men_?

Did Noah, Abraham, Moses, David, Paul, Augustine, Calvin, Owen, Whitfield, Spurgeon, Lloyd-Jones, Machen, Van Til, John Piper, Sinclair Ferguson, study how to be biblical men (just to take a few names at random) or did they find themselves to be boys and then men by nature, and then work on the "biblical" bit?


----------



## Herald (Apr 26, 2011)

torstar said:


> We sink 95% of our energy and abilities into our job.
> 
> So there is something going on called culture outside of my leisure interests?



Pergy asks a valid question. His question transcends your job and your leisure interests. In general, what has transpired in the western church to create a market for such books? I first saw this phenomena back in the 1990's when the Promise Keepers movement came on the scene. Instead of creating a breed of men who were willing to be men of the book, it resulted in a warped view of what a man really is. Too many men became mamby pambies, appealing to the need to have balance in their lives. Yes, husbands are to love their wives and be good fathers to their children. But men are also to be hard workers outside the home. There is a balance between work, family, and R&R (rest and relaxation); however men are called to be men. I'm not prepared to say a well written book is useless, but we have clear instructions in the book of books on how to be a godly man.


----------



## semperreformata (Apr 26, 2011)

Herald said:


> I'm not prepared to say a well written book is useless, but we have clear instructions in the book of books on how to be a godly man.



I certainly agree with you, good literature on this issue is not a worthless pursuit,but as you noted us men certainly have the greatest instruction in God's Word.


----------



## TimV (Apr 26, 2011)

If you were in the NorCal, Siouxlands, Metro NY, PNW or Missouri Presbyteries of your church, you use the court system to clear out the snakes, fools, heretics and wolves that infest them. Harder than reading a book, true but more to the point.


----------



## FCC (Apr 27, 2011)

There are many different issues that have affected biblical manhood. Some, if not many of them flow directly out of our culture and what it promotes as manhood. We have much guidance given to us in the Scriptures but we must remember that far too often the influences of the world around us are striving against the influence of the Spirit and the Word. Thus Paul counsels the early Christians again and again to "Set your affection on things above, not on things on the earth." Titus 3:2 and other similar passages. Biblical manhood is a daily struggle against our own sinful flesh and the sinful influences of the world. A standard of manliness is promoted in the culture, which runs contrary to what God would have us be. Paul again warns us, "And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what is that good, and acceptable, and perfect , will of God." (Rom. 12:2)

I think we need to extract ourselves from the influences of the culture and immerse ourselves in Christ and His Word to learn how to be a godly man.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Check out the Center for Biblical Manhood and Womanhood. There are numerous sermons, articles, books, etc. all available for free on their website.



Chaplainintraining said:


> What about Piper and Grudem's book?
> 
> Amazon.com: Recovering Biblical Manhood and Womanhood: A Response to Evangelical Feminism (9781581348064): John Piper, Wayne Grudem: Books



Also you can download a pdf of this book free here.


----------



## Curt (Apr 27, 2011)

Blev3rd said:


> *What are the Biblical Principles of Manhood?
> 
> *What are key verses, passages and men from the Bible that teach Biblical
> Manhood?
> ...



Actually, I'm speaking at a conference on Biblical Masculinity this weekend just outside London (UK). Really, I'm the only speaker. When that's done I'll be able to send you at least THIS reformed resource thinks.


----------



## semperreformata (Apr 27, 2011)

"Be watchful, stand firm in the faith, act like men, be strong. Let all that you do be done in love." (1 Corinthians 16:13-14) This in context with 1 Corinthians 13 as to what love is. I believe as men we must understand everything we do must be in love. Now on first glance people could say that sounds soft,but once they understand the Biblical understanding of love it makes perfect sense for then they will see how the man functions in service to his household as a servant leader doing all things to the glory of God. Just a few additional thoughts.


----------

